
The Cars Uber Shows You Before You Hail a Ride Are Bogus - edward
http://sfist.com/2015/07/29/the_cars_uber_shows_you_before_you.php
======
sctb
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9958852](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9958852)

------
akash_m
Uber clarified: [http://money.cnn.com/2015/07/29/technology/uber-phantom-
driv...](http://money.cnn.com/2015/07/29/technology/uber-phantom-
drivers/index.html)

------
kubiiii
Theres a flying toaster every corner!

------
x0x0
Huh, that makes a lot of sense. I get an uber at the same corner in soma every
week, and it always seems like an uber is _right there_ but it isn't the one
that I get. I always assumed they were caught up in traffic and couldn't get
to the corner in time or there was lag from the drivers' phones to uber's
servers to my phone.

